# Kann in einem Notesdokument (6.03) auf Events aus Windowsprogrammen reagiert werden?



## kfi (20. Januar 2004)

Problembeschreibung:
Aus einem Notesdokument wird ein Windowskalkulationsprogramm aufgerufen und z.B die Adressdaten übergeben. Im Windowsprg. werden dann verschiedene Artikel eingegeben und kalkuliert. Der Rabatt, welcher abhängig von der Produktgruppe und dem Gesamtbruttopreis ist, wird vom Windowsprg. dynamisch über ein Event gesteuert angefordert. 
Frage:
Kann hierauf in Notes reagiert werden und der Rabatt aus der entsprechenden Domino-DB übergeben werden?
Erläuterung:
D.h. im Event stehen die jeweiligen Produktgruppen und die eingegenen Positionspreise, aus denen der Gesamtpreis ermittelt werden muß. Danach muß der entsprechende Rabatt gesucht und übergeben werden, damit das Windowsprg. den jeweiligen Nettopreis kalkuliert, welcher dann an das Notesdokument übergeben wird.


----------



## zeromancer (20. Januar 2004)

Ich nehme an, Du verwendest bei der Übergabe der Adressdaten Notes F/X !?
Falls ja, dann ist jeder weitere Zugriff auf Dominodaten eine Sache, die das externe Programm erledigen muss. Notes selbst kann nicht auf Events reagieren, die von extern getriggert wurden.

Frage: handelt es sich um Excel? Verwendest Du VBA und hast Einfluß auf den beschriebenen Event?
Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, die ist aber sehr aufwendig:
1)
Benutze VB, binde die Libraries der Notes API ein (google mal, ich weiss nicht, welche DLLs man includen muss) und schreibe Lotusscript Aufrufe in der VB-Anwendung, um auf die Notesdaten entsprechend zuzugreifen.
Wie das allerdings haarklein funktioniert, weiss ich leider auch nicht. Ein Kollege hat mal sowas gemacht: In VB die Notes-API sowie die SMS-API des Nokia 6210 eingebunden, und mit Lotusscriptmethoden innerhalb von der VB Applikation auf die Datenzugeriffen. Das Telefon ausgelesen, die SMS dann in eine Notes-DB gepackt - der Typ ist irre, aber es funktionierte.

2) Mittels ODBC in Deiner Applikation auf Notesdaten zugreifen (sehr langsam)


----------

